# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Interpretimi i shprehjes se Konices : " Nuk behet shqiperia me shqiptare " !

## leonso guraj

OPINION: nga Leonsio Guraj 

Interpretimi i shprehjes se Konices : " Nuk behet Shqiperia me shqiptare" !
(pa interpretime politike)

Shteti shqiptar shtrihet ne nje territor te vogel ne ballkanin perendimor . Gjithmone ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete nje vend i ndodhur mes veshtirsive te medha ku problemet nuk kane te sosur . Qe nga krijimi si shtet ne 1912 dhe deri me sot jane nderrruar dhjetra qeveri me dhjetra mendime te ndryshme per qeverisjen e ketij vendi . Por . si eshte e mundur qe edhe pas 113 viteve te krijimit si shtet dhe 25 viteve demokraci shteti dhe populli shqipetar vazhdon te jetoje ne ne dimrin e problemeve te shumta dhe akoma nuk ka shijuar nje dite te qete ? A eshte e mundur qe te gjitha qeverite qe ka ndruar ky vend te kene qene aq difektoze dhe te kete qene plotesisht faji i tyre qe shqiperia po vuan kaq ?
Personalisht mendoj se jo ! Qeverite kane pasur mangesite dhe paaftesite e tyre ,por , krahas kesaj , ekziston dhe nje faktor qe ka bere te veshtire jetesen ne kete vend . Ai eshte vet populli shqiptar ! jemi vet ne qe gjithmone kerkojme me te miren nga pushteti por qe asnjehere se kemi kuptuar qe gjerat e mdha , ne te miren tone nisin nga vet ne . Shqipetaret kane nje problem te pandreqshem , ai qendron pikerisht ne ate qe mund ta quajme "mendimi shqiptar" . Shume rralle kane qene rastet ne historine tone kur ne kemi qene te tere ne nje mendje , vetem ne periudha luftrash , raste te tjera nuk ekzistojne . Ne kerkojme nje vend te qendrushem politikisht dhe ekonomikisht , por ne harrojme qe jemi pikerisht ne qe shkaterojme kete . Rasti me i thjeshte mund te jete me secilin prej nesh jemi te cmendur te verbuar pas nje grupimi politik dhe xhdo parim qe ai predikon qenkera i vertet. Se ne vet nuk kemi forcen dhe arsyen qe te kundershtojme vendime te gabuara . DHE ne vend qe te bejme kete ne genjehemi nga interesa te vogla vetjake dhe harrojme idealin qe ne kemi . Nje popull pa kurajo dhe me shum mendje te ndryshme , sipas interesave te tyre , do e cilsoja shqiperine ! Pra shprehja "NUK BEHET SHQIPERIA ME SHQIPTAR " eshte mese e vertete . Sepse eshte pikerisht dobesia jone , e paafte qe te kontrolloj nje pushtet qe ajo vet e zgjedh , qe po e con vendin drejt shkaterimit te metejshem !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Une,kete shprehje te Konices e "lexoj" :"Nuk behet Shqiperia pa shtetas".Sepse, sido qe te jete ka thelbin e kuptimin ne berjen e Shqiperise, qe eshte shteti. Ideja o mendimi qe shqiptaret si popull jane ndryshe nga popujt e tjere,nuk vlen,per vet faktin qe shqiptaret kur ndodhen ne nje vend te huaj sillen njesoje si vendasit. Ka popuj shume me individualist se sa shqiptaret,per shembull per ebrenjte thuhet qe kur diskutojne "tre ebrenj dalin kater mendime te ndryshme",qe nuk bihen kurre dakort.Por,kjo veçanti nuk i ka ndaluar te kene kulturen e shtetit dhe te ligjit edhe kur nuk kane pasur shtet,qe eshte ne fund te fundit kultura e bashkesis o e komunitetit.
Qe te kesh;nje bashkesi,nje komunitet,nje shtet, kjo vjen vetem thjeshte kur shtetasit kane nje "minimum" barazie jetese qe sjell dhe nje minimum harmonie midis tyre.Dhe kjo mund te vije vetem nga nje llogjike e thjeshte,qe duket edhe si arsyetim banal,qe shteti eshte i te gjitheve. Qe te jete shteti i te gjitheve,duhet te funkionoje ajo qe ngren e leshon Fatos Lubonja sot,qe eshte sistemi.Sistemi, ne kuptimin e raportit te shtetasit me shtetin dhe e kunderta,nuk eshte thjesht sistemi ekonomik o politik.Ate, qe etika kantiane supozon si "formaliteti ne ligj",te drejtat e detyrimet,qe simbas Kantit do te thote qe;"ligji nuk na thote se çfare duhet te bejme,por si duhet te bejme ate qe po bejme".
Pra qe te funksionoje shteti dhe shtetasit duhet te funksionoje sistemi.Sistemi, fuksionon kur "fillon e mbaron" tek "roja o magazinieri i spitalit" Ku "roja" e spitalit perfaqson shtetin,kur ky roje nuk varet nga qeveria o ministri i shendetsise i rradhes,varet nga puna qe ben per shtetin.Ministri eshte i perkohshem ndersa roja eshte e perhershme,te pakten deri ne pension.Eshte ai qe perfason shtetin dhe ligjin ne hyrje dhe dalje te spitalit. Sistemi, funkionon kur ka liri nga vete sistemi,qe nuk eshte vetem liria ne sistem por eshte ajo qe e ben sistemin te mos jete "elitar" por te jete i te gjitheve.

Per te aritur ne kete sistem,o ne kete mentalitet sistemi,nuk ka rruge tjeter pa analizuar e gjykuar te kaluaren,pa ditur se si jane sjellur,dhe pse jane sjellur rojet e spitalit me perpara.Kjo, jo vetem qe i jep rojes diturin e duhur per profesionin dhe detyren,por i jep edhe drejtesine e vleresimit,qe nje dite ai do gjykohet. Kjo ishte,per te thene qe hapja e dosjeve te komunizmit eshte e domosdoshme,jo vetem e komunizmit por edhe e kohes te Zogut,"Turqise dhe hapjen e dosjeve te kohes se Pellazgeve" Pa hapjen e dosjeve te komunizmit,ai shtet nuk do kete kurre nje sistem te pranueshem,nuk do kete piken A nga ku te filloje ndertimi i tije.
Sistemi i komunizmit kishte njemije e njeqind te keqija,por eshte marrezi mos ti permendesh gjerat pozitive. Psh.,qetesia e shtetasit egzistonte dhe funksiononte,natyrisht edhe per shkak te frikes,por kjo nuk do te thote qe "qetesia" eshte komuniste dhe si e tille nuk duhet pranuar. Gjithashtu dhe ideja e kultures dhe e shkolles,megjith limitin qe kishte, kishte njefare meritokracie ku edhe fshatari qe mesonte kishte te drejta te barabarta me shtresat e tjera.

Qe,Shqiperia te behet me shqiptare, duhet shtet,qe te kesh shtet duhet te kesh sistem,qe te kesh sistem duhet te kesh shtetas te ndergjegjshem,qe te kesh ndergjegje duhet drejtesi e kulture. Duhet,te krijosh jo vetem lirin e kultures por edhe lirine nga kultura,ku kultura nuk eshte elitare o diplloma e te diplomuar pa vlere,por eshte me shume bujqer,punetor, e agronom e inxhiniera.Jane bere te gjithe avokat e punonjes vote,eshte e veshtire te kesh nje shtet e lere pastaj te kesh shtetas e sistem.

----------


## leonso guraj

Po keni shume te drejte zoteri , pra qe Shqiperia te "behet" duhet te ekzistoje nje mardhenie reciproke shtetas-qeveri ! Por problemi kryesor qe un ngrita eshte se pikerisht shtetasit shqiptar nuk kuptojne pergjegjesite e tyre . Ata genjehen nga oferta te vogla per perfitime personale dhe kush e di c'u duket . Kjo pune eshte xhdo kohe zgjedhjesh , dhe per kete ka shembuj konkrete ! Pra ata ne rte shumten e rasteve nuk mendojne se si mund te ndihmojne shqiperine , qofte edhe ndermjet votes se tyre , por situata e veshtire ekonomike i detyron te shikojne interesin personal dhe ku te perfitojne pak me shume !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ky eshte sistemi qe ndertoi Saliu;"te gjithe te bashkvuajtes e te gjithe fajtor" .Qe solli dhe sistemin e sotem,ku si llogjike skizofrenike sjell qe fajtor eshte individi i ndershem,se edhe po te jesh i ndershem,do jesh mir i vuajtur, por edhe bashkfajtor. Qe e ben njeriun,jo vetem te detyruar te vjedhi por edhe budalla kur nuk vjedh.

Kemi aritur ne ate pike ku nuk ka nje fushe o institucion qe funkionon,shkolla,ushteria,drejtesia,prona private,prona publike etj etj,nuk ka gje qe i ka shpetuar shkaterrimit e vjedhjes.Por shkaterrim , vjedhje e krim gjithmon pa fajtor.

Marim rastin e pagimit te energjise,qe eshte i drejte nuk diskutohet,por nuk ka piken e pergjegjsise dhe moralit.Per paguesin e regullt,po ti heqesh "ngushellimin" e drejte,qe meqenese e paguaj une, paguaje dhe ti,nuk ka asgje tjeter. E para,"une" si pagues i rregullt nuk shikoj asnje fitim as moral e as ekonomik,e dyta,keto para qe mbidhen nga nje krah ka shume mundesi qe do vidhen po prap nga krahu tjeter.Shteti atij qe nuk vjedh nuk i garanton asgje,dhe natyrisht kur shteti nuk garanton asgje vjedhja kthehet ne amortizator social,e me vone ne kulture.

----------


## leonso guraj

Sido qe ndjehet njeriu me qeverine e tanishme po eleminohen vjedhjet sidomos ne energji . Kjo eshte nje e mire krahas te mirave dhe te kqijave qe ka .  Sukses i qeverise do te jete vetem nese arrin te ndergjegjsoje njerezit dhe ti beje ate te vetdijshem qe me ane te vjedhjes dhe korrupsionit nuk mund te ecet ! Duhet te ndryshoje menyren e te menduarit te njerezit !

----------

SERAFIM DILO (22-02-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Natyrisht njefar suksesi eshte, se lufton vjedhjen,tregon edhe se kur do qeveria çdo gje mund te behet.

Por gjithmone dhe suksesi duhet vertetuar me shifra,prsh.,kete vit u shpenzuan x lek per energjin,sa u prodhua e sa eshte shuma e faturave te paguara. Sepse energjia ne ate vend ka kushtuar me miliarda dollare humje gjate ketyre viteve,ku nuk eshte bere asnje investim,jane akoma hidroçentralet e Enverit.

----------

